# Why is it that some people can't fit with everyday society like other people?



## jaws (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm including myself into this. 

I've been off the road for years now. I posted earlier about what all I did and where I went before landing here in Austin, TX. Featured - I hopped freights, hitched, bicycled and squated North America for 6 years, now I am off the road and living in ATX. - https://squattheplanet.com/threads/i-hopped-freights-hitched-bicycled-and-squated-north-america-for-6-years-now-i-am-off-the-road-and-living-in-atx.42719/ 

I've been living the fancy life, going back to college, living in an apartment, gym membership, bathing everyday, swimming everyday, buying food instead of dumpster diving. 

Suddenly I can't take it anymore, I wrote about this in my story I posted. It's like I hate this pleasant fucking life that society narrates. It's fake, at least when I was homeless I could breathe. At least when I sat down with other homeless people we could relate. Friend circles that float around in society hide pain, I hung out with homeless people because I wanted to show pain and I wanted to feel their pain. I wanted someone to suffer with. When we got a meal we were happy, physically and emotionally. The standards for acceptance were so low, all you had to do was be kind. Here in society, the standards are so high, kind isn't enough.

My theory is that we are just people pretending to enjoy society. If you deleted all the cars and mansions, there would be nothing but stinky people looking for food with dirty messy hair BUT WE WOULD BE HAPPY. We would be happy because we couldn't hide our pain anymore. It would be right there in plain sight. Everyone would know what everyone's pain is. I kind of just want to go back to being homeless but now I'm stuck in the middle of all of this. I can't quit school, I can't let go of my place, I already invested too much.

As soon as I finish school I'm getting a van and rubber tramping again. Or I'm going to just live out of a backpack and try to work remotely around the world. 

I was happier when I lived in an abandoned building

At least I felt connected then

Here is a project I had to do in ArcGIS, I just brushed up my original post into a story map that was over the course of 6 years. I had to sum up everything so loads of details, places, friends, events, and stories got left out but it's nicer looking than my map doodle in my original post.

A sabbatical - https://arcg.is/9jWmW1


----------



## zenchop (Sep 1, 2022)

Some people crave stability and safety, some crave adventure and danger. Some of us are broken enough to not know how to relate to someone who watches TV, some of us only know the sound of wind through pine trees miles from traffic and artificial light. Whatever it is I'm glad we can find reassurance in a tribe of rebels and oddballs and creatives and addicts cause otherwise I would have no friends.


----------



## jaws (Sep 2, 2022)

Good answer and I feel that. . I guess I should be happy and focus on the few people that I do have in my life to relate to instead of wishing all of society would change. Thanks man


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 3, 2022)

feeling your pain. I want better than everyday society! normal is killing Mother Earth.

looking for community lately, I'm feeling so down on humanity. I wish the hippies had better values. I'm finding the hippies value money and how you look just as much as regular people, just with slightly different clothes. I'm just about giving up. 

what you say about kindness burns with truth. being kind is too rare, and I wish it was enough. I need to look like a magazine lady too? no way!


----------



## zenchop (Sep 4, 2022)

I have been seeking community, I think most of my life.I consider myself punk, even though most of the music I listen to is from a range of other genres. The question authority, diy, anti control and pro equality root values in punk has always held true but even there there's dissonance.I wonder if the effort of seeking community could become the community itself, like it is here.I don't know how to socialize or make new friends outside of bars. I just had been going to them since I was young and never developed that set of social skills. Does that mean it's too late for me to escape awkward city? Or is that what should be my charm if I had the confidence to use it? Locally trying to find literally a single person who I can feel kinship to become increasingly impossible as I age. Lost all the folks that had called themselves family over the last 4 years as they all had kids and slowly having me around made them question the wisdom of my influence on yungins in the long run and I can't even argue with that (I'm no role model but I'm not an asshole I think).I kinda forgot what the fuck I'm talking about but I am consciously trying to engage with written discourse again. I once was a writer, and that's an incredibly isolating existence and I don't know if I want to embrace that again even if it means I can express in grand fashion through stories what I never get to share in person because nobody's here to listen. Plus I find most people don't really want to listen to stories, they want to tell them and seek acceptance or validation and I totally get that. I'm working toward, or back from, ego death after a really bad car accident and I find the topic of community to be a powder keg of tangents, from forming local clubs to do stuff, maybe starting a food not bombs, to the question of the value of online community and meta shit on the horizon and are we needing to conform to those outlets or be left behind alone and unstimulated? Ok I'm sorry, I just had to leave work for 5 minutes to go smoke a bowl in my van, had permission since it's medicinal and all, and I don't remember what I just typed but it was long


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Sep 8, 2022)

I have felt that way all my life. This entire dystopian nightmare of a society exists solely for the profits of the rich. That's it, when you boil it down. K-12 school is brainwashing, indoctrination to make us compliant factory workers. Money is the weapon they use to control us. All you have to do is look at what happened to the Native Americans. They saw through it and fought hard against it.


----------



## Colinleath (Sep 9, 2022)

I think the US is a hard scene. There are pockets of goodness (San Juan islands?) and even whole states where community is much easier (Hawaii) but overall misfits, autists (in the WSB & crypto sense), may have a harder time in the US than say even just across the border in Mexico.

It helps to be in poorer countries that aren't dominated by users of private motor vehicles in my opinion.

I think if those commiserating here had made it to the European rainbow gathering and then to Ecotopia bike tour you might feel a bit different.

There is another everyday society and in other parts of the world it can be easier to find and maybe even a larger percentage of people's lived experience than in the US.

For my part I blame the transportation system. So unhuman and isolating.

I blame the language (English has come under the influence of Murdoch -controlled press and similar influences).

I blame the lack of socialist history.

I blame the ethos required to take over the country from the Comanches & others in Texas & elsewhere. & That required to support slavery. The effects of all of which are still baked in.

I blame the lack of (as yet) an anticlerical revolution, in which the purveyors of religious dogma are ransacked and run out and often executed (Spain, France, Mexico have all had this (the Spanish anticlericalism outside of Catalonia may have only been literary)).

And the US Constitution and Senate are other hindrances as well.

And the effect of military blowback. . . Militarization of police forces, the vet-> police pipeline. & The effect of fighting wars based on lies.


But are there people who are not reporting here who have found the community of their dreams or some approximation of it in the US? Yes. Are there positives to all those negatives I've listed? Yes. Except maybe the transportation one.

Ok, enough rambling here. I've definitely had similar thoughts myself re: difficulty of finding community. . . But maybe keep trying, think globally and also. . .

As self-help facilitator Peter Sage suggests, if you're seeking a purpose, ask yourself what wound you have and help others heal that wound. . . So sticking around in the US and helping others in your situation there might potentially be a meaningful path.


----------



## Section8 (Sep 9, 2022)

I think the biggest reason is childhood trauma. Trauma teaches you to distrust other people. And since society is full of now potential "perpetrators" you have a hard time connecting with other people. I think there also an unconscious drive to stay mobile. That's what the site is about, not so much the destination but the act of traveling itself. 

The best times in my life have always been the "transition" in between jobs or other events. I get burned out if I stay somewhere for too long. Typically 3-4 months and then I feel the need to move again. Makes for a very frustrating life. 

My dreams have always been changing, but there is a common theme. A cabin in the woods, live in the arctic, live in a sailboat, live out of an RV. I'm only at peace by myself, miles away from other people and typically on the move.


----------



## ClassAClassy (Sep 10, 2022)

jaws said:


> I'm including myself into this.
> 
> I've been off the road for years now. I posted earlier about what all I did and where I went before landing here in Austin, TX. Featured - I hopped freights, hitched, bicycled and squated North America for 6 years, now I am off the road and living in ATX. - https://squattheplanet.com/threads/i-hopped-freights-hitched-bicycled-and-squated-north-america-for-6-years-now-i-am-off-the-road-and-living-in-atx.42719/
> 
> ...



My partner and I were just discussing this. We moved into an RV and hit the road 5 years ago and can't imagine returning to any kind of "normal" life. I love taking my whole life with me wherever I go, and never feeling settled. I think we're addicted to change and challenge.

I think about my boomer parents and marvel at the fact that they have so much money and instead of traveling and exploring the world they chose to buy a big house, fill it with junk and motorized toys, and stay in the small town in the middle of nowhere. My mother says "bloom where you are planted" but I say "thrive where you find yourself in the moment." When they die, none of us want their stuff. Someone will have to spend a lot of time to get rid of it (UGH).

I can't stand the thought of having to try to fit-in again. I'm sorry, I don't have the answer for you, but as you already know you are not alone, I'm just high-fiving here. I'm just trying to live my best life, follow my heart, and let the universe decide. When you think about it, nothing else makes sense. One life, live it to the fullest.


----------



## ClassAClassy (Sep 10, 2022)

rivervictor said:


> feeling your pain. I want better than everyday society! normal is killing Mother Earth.
> 
> looking for community lately, I'm feeling so down on humanity. I wish the hippies had better values. I'm finding the hippies value money and how you look just as much as regular people, just with slightly different clothes. I'm just about giving up.
> 
> what you say about kindness burns with truth. being kind is too rare, and I wish it was enough. I need to look like a magazine lady too? no way!



OMG your response gutted me. I'm so sorry you experienced unkind people. 

We've met those people, those "hippies," and we learned hard lessons. I disagree that "most people are nice." Most people are damaged, IMO. They have their own agendas and will take advantage of empaths and other generous or kind folks. We started out warm and open with strangers but are now slightly withdrawn, less open until we get to know someone a bit. We've learned to avoid the charismatic types and, instead, seek out the shy ones. 

Hugs to you. You are beautiful!


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 10, 2022)

ClassAClassy said:


> OMG your response gutted me. I'm so sorry you experienced unkind people.
> 
> We've met those people, those "hippies," and we learned hard lessons. I disagree that "most people are nice." Most people are damaged, IMO. They have their own agendas and will take advantage of empaths and other generous or kind folks. We started out warm and open with strangers but are now slightly withdrawn, less open until we get to know someone a bit. We've learned to avoid the charismatic types and, instead, seek out the shy ones.
> 
> Hugs to you. You are beautiful!



hey thank you for your care. yes, I like the idea of seeking out the shy ones. 

yes, I feel pretty used by the farm my spouse and I were recently at for one month. we did so much--chickens twice a day, cleaning, cooking, bike repair, conversation, sharing--but it didn't matter. and when we applied to live there long term, I think it was just an exercise in futility so they could seem fair. but it was a waste of time. they should have just said no to begin with.

I saw the WWOOFER was so grumpy and she left a week early, which people downplayed. but I realized they treat the WWOOFERS like slaves. one of the reasons they gave for their "no" to us is that they wanted to use that space for a WWOOFER, and it seemed like a bandaid. rather than deal with the power issues in their community, they had tiers where WWOOFERs were treated a certain way, the regular members were treated a certain way, the people who had been there for a certain amount of years were in charge... 

the matriarch had written a book on community and we thought she must be very smart about community. but her ideals didn't match the way the place functioned at all. 

my friend said that maybe my spouse and I dodged a bullet. good to get away from these folks who are so ableist. it confused me how they were nice on the surface but mean deep down. friendly and selfish is pretty common combination, so I'm not sure why I'm still so confused by it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ClassAClassy (Sep 12, 2022)

It sounds like a terrible experience that you had to go through, and I agree with your friend, you dodged a bullet. Please be grateful it was only a month of your life. Think of the valuable lesson you learned! If you had stayed you might have experienced shame, loss of self-esteem, and eventual character assassination. You were very lucky.

We were only a year on the road when we drawn into the web of scams where we lost over a year of our happy, naive existence and thousands of our dollars. We're still recovering mentally and financially, but our confusion and shame led to awareness and caution and understanding. We did a lot of research. We learned about narcissists (so many on the road). We studied others' similar experiences (on and off the road) and learned to recognize the red flags. It's not surprising that the leader in your situation wrote a book (many narcissists do for self aggrandizement. They also run charities, teach classes, engage in high-profile ways to make money, take advantage of others, and see themselves as saviors).

Thank you so much for sharing your story. We were considering doing the farm thing (you might have saved us some heartache). You guys sound like trusting, beautiful, generous souls. Don't let the posures change your spirits


----------



## sevedemanos (Sep 12, 2022)

yep. same. can relate to a lot of whats mentioned here. 

a lot of travelers wound up out there initially bc they grew up with abuse, trauma, all kinds of dark shit, and had nowhere else to go. some eventually turn to drugs and or the infinite cobweb of narcissists one has to wade through every day for a sense of belonging. i like to mention rose kaoitii a lot on that topic bc not only is she just an all around cool human being but she managed to rise above those people and follow her own path. as a clean, levelheaded, well-adjusted adult - and she still travels! people like that inspire me a lot. to be true to myself and my goals and to stay positive and stay healthy.

its a common complaint i hear from fellow riders. domestic situations are usually toxic / misleading. only time i ever lived w someone and they werent some order of creepy or nuts was at farms ive stayed at. usually a lot of rad folks i meet at those places, and theyre never weird or obsessive compulsive, would clean up after themselves, share in responsibilities etc.

in reality, the “every day” world is chalk full of dysfunctional, unfullfilling, unsustainable lifestyles — and for the most part, with people thatve never experienced real adversity, real stress.. never been challenged in life to the same extent. so theyre very difficult to get on with slash_ relate to_ without faking it. so i get bored and move on to the next new thing. 

hard to save money. thats my only real complaint. 

anyways, def relatable.


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 12, 2022)

ClassAClassy said:


> It sounds like a terrible experience that you had to go through, and I agree with your friend, you dodged a bullet. Please be grateful it was only a month of your life. Think of the valuable lesson you learned! If you had stayed you might have experienced shame, loss of self-esteem, and eventual character assassination. You were very lucky.
> 
> We were only a year on the road when we drawn into the web of scams where we lost over a year of our happy, naive existence and thousands of our dollars. We're still recovering mentally and financially, but our confusion and shame led to awareness and caution and understanding. We did a lot of research. We learned about narcissists (so many on the road). We studied others' similar experiences (on and off the road) and learned to recognize the red flags. It's not surprising that the leader in your situation wrote a book (many narcissists do for self aggrandizement. They also run charities, teach classes, engage in high-profile ways to make money, take advantage of others, and see themselves as saviors).
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your story. We were considering doing the farm thing (you might have saved us some heartache). You guys sound like trusting, beautiful, generous souls. Don't let the posures change your spirits



thank you for this kind msg. i feel heard and encouraged. I appreciate your insight that the book cold be part of the bullcrap. 

sorry to hear abt the scam you lost a lot of money and time/energy on. yes, I am learning about red flags too. good wishes to you!


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 12, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> yep. same. can relate to a lot of whats mentioned here.
> 
> a lot of travelers wound up out there initially bc they grew up with abuse, trauma, all kinds of dark shit, and had nowhere else to go. some eventually turn to drugs and or the infinite cobweb of narcissists one has to wade through every day for a sense of belonging. i like to mention rose kaoitii a lot on that topic bc not only is she just an all around cool human being but she managed to rise above those people and follow her own path. as a clean, levelheaded, well-adjusted adult - and she still travels! people like that inspire me a lot. to be true to myself and my goals and to stay positive and stay healthy.
> 
> ...



hello, thank you for these thoughts. I survived trauma and abuse, and I've heard voices all my life. I'm definitely crazy, but I've managed to avoid drugs and alcohol, and I've done lots of healing work. I'm grateful for the creativity to figure out how to heal, being an artist, and for the people who have loved me without using me. there have been some amazing folks, like my spouse.

yes, you are so right that non-traveler life is full of harmful people too. and they can be very boring and hard to relate to. I experience that too. it makes me think: pick your poison. what flavor of f-ed up people do I prefer?

I don't know rose kaoitii and tried googling her but could not find her. can you point me to more info? thank you!


----------



## sevedemanos (Sep 12, 2022)

that girl from tucson that literally road the “triple stack” to new zealand and lived with the maori and lived and worked on boats??







not going to link her fb but heres her ig









Rose Kaiotii (@rosekaiotii) • Instagram photos and videos


1,095 Followers, 749 Following, 1,542 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rose Kaiotii (@rosekaiotii)




instagram.com


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 14, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> that girl from tucson that literally road the “triple stack” to new zealand and lived with the maori and lived and worked on boats??
> 
> View attachment 68889
> 
> ...



cool, thank you!


----------



## Koala (Sep 23, 2022)

Yoooo seeing an arcgis story map here warms my damn heart! Former fellow GIS student and map nerd here ♡

I have a lot to say that maybe I can't properly put into words right now...but...

I have been chasing community for as long as I can remember, before I even knew that's what I was looking for. Memorable communities were the long distance running team in high school, the meditation club at college, food not bombs in South Florida, food not bombs/squatting scene in Australia, and the commune where I currently spend winters in the US.

Something they all had in common was kind people who truly care about each other, and shared goals. There were definitely toxic people and conflict at times but the good outweighed the bad tenfold. 

These were all fleeting, besides the more stable living situation I have now. The most heartbreaking thing about non-normie / traveler communities is that they're usually fleeting. The communities I once knew in Australia and Florida are no longer. People move on and search for community in other places. Sometimes they find it. Sometimes, like where I am now in a seasonal Conservation Corps position where we work and live communally, supposedly with like-minded and enviornmentally concious young people like me, I have tried and failed to find community. The shared goals and looking out for each other just isn't there. There's constant drama and no respect for the people or the place we live. It fucking sucks.

I don't know what my point is, but I guess its that sometimes community works and sometimes it doesn't. And they all have to be built on trust, which is a limited resource in America.

But community and trust does exist and it's worth searching for. And I wish all of you find your people and what makes you happy <3


----------



## rivervictor (Sep 23, 2022)

Koala said:


> Yoooo seeing an arcgis story map here warms my damn heart! Former fellow GIS student and map nerd here ♡
> 
> I have a lot to say that maybe I can't properly put into words right now...but...
> 
> ...



yeah i've been thinking a lot about trust lately, in community. it can be fragile.

and about needs, in community. if my needs just don't line up with others' capacities, or vice versa. I can't expect people not to be people.


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Sep 25, 2022)

Is it fitting back into society or is it fitting back into the capitalist rhetoric?


----------



## laughingman (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm always surprised when I read or hear about people that feel and think in the same ways I do. Our culture in the US tends to be deliberately isolating to people who think and feel differently then the normal. I have always felt that the inability to fit into that culture is fairly normal for people. Our way of life is built on stolen land and slavery. Then and now a large part of life here is turning a blind eye to the deaths and suffering of others in exchange for your own comfort. Looking away from the harm your life does to the world in exchange for a feeling of security. Most people who "fit in" to that are just desperately clinging to there ignorance, holding there eyes tight shut to the world around them. Drowning themselves in anything they can get there hands on to numb them to the horror. People who don't fit into that comfortably are to be commended. Congratulated. Held up as an example. I realize all this sounds rather depressing, hearing the stories of others who think like this can be frustrating. I try to remain hopeful however. While our culture struggles with all of these things. That is in the end only a system of organization. The people who make up out culture are, at the end of the day, still people. We evolved to be empathetic, Its hard wired up there in our brains along with all the rest of it. Community and humanity is our natural state. We all seek it together as a drop of rain seeks the sea.


----------



## zenchop (Sep 29, 2022)

Koala said:


> Yoooo seeing an arcgis story map here warms my damn heart! Former fellow GIS student and map nerd here ♡
> 
> I have a lot to say that maybe I can't properly put into words right now...but...
> 
> ...



I dont know what it was exactly but something about your post fucking got to me. Could be the beam and ginger ales I just downed because bartenders mistake but I think the concept of super awesome people and moments in time being so fleeting, always temporary changes nothing in it's wake, fuck dude I'm having to try not to tear up in public right now and I don't even know why it's hitting me so much but that's exactly what is unchangeably beautiful and shitty at the same time about our connections. But should I see it as shitty or should I see the temporary as transcendent beauty because it only exists in a small window of eternity and then it's gone, like the snuffed flame of a candle you burned after sleeping with your lover and smoking a joint by the open window on a crisp November evening in the city


----------



## zenchop (Oct 4, 2022)

00kissmarrykick00 said:


> Is it fitting back into society or is it fitting back into the capitalist rhetoric?



is it necessary to conform to fit back into society though these days? i seem to see a lot more comrades when i am in public compared to when i was growing up. whether it be an employee at the grocery store with blue dreads or the park ranger with a bad religion tattoo, it seems that independent anti authority free spirited indivuduals are just kind of there now, but the behaviors of the good capitalist, now that's something the neighbors will talk about and trying to dance around that could certainly cause some misunderstandings but i think if you're just genuine it's easier now to just be weird but cool than it ever has been. am i wrong and only seeing things from my point of view in the wierdness that is florida?


----------



## zenchop (Oct 4, 2022)

laughingman said:


> I'm always surprised when I read or hear about people that feel and think in the same ways I do. Our culture in the US tends to be deliberately isolating to people who think and feel differently then the normal. I have always felt that the inability to fit into that culture is fairly normal for people. Our way of life is built on stolen land and slavery. Then and now a large part of life here is turning a blind eye to the deaths and suffering of others in exchange for your own comfort. Looking away from the harm your life does to the world in exchange for a feeling of security. Most people who "fit in" to that are just desperately clinging to there ignorance, holding there eyes tight shut to the world around them. Drowning themselves in anything they can get there hands on to numb them to the horror. People who don't fit into that comfortably are to be commended. Congratulated. Held up as an example. I realize all this sounds rather depressing, hearing the stories of others who think like this can be frustrating. I try to remain hopeful however. While our culture struggles with all of these things. That is in the end only a system of organization. The people who make up out culture are, at the end of the day, still people. We evolved to be empathetic, Its hard wired up there in our brains along with all the rest of it. Community and humanity is our natural state. We all seek it together as a drop of rain seeks the sea.



at the end of the day we're all just people. perfectly stated i feel. we all feel alone, we all feel isolated. even those who on the surface maintain an image of being above all that. every one of us has laid there at night, alone, wondering if we'll ever feel like we make sense to somebody else


----------



## jaws (Oct 9, 2022)

Koala said:


> Yoooo seeing an arcgis story map here warms my damn heart! Former fellow GIS student and map nerd here ♡
> 
> I have a lot to say that maybe I can't properly put into words right now...but...
> 
> ...



Dude that's awesome you're also in the ArcGIS field. Is that where you decided to go is the conservation core? Are you still using GIS?

Those sounds like good groups to join, I was a part of food not bombs once but I'll check them out again. Otherwise I've been on the look out. I finally had a break down, when I wrote this I was at the beginning of what would be more than a month of not giving a fuck. I literally told my teacher "I just don't care" and I'm usually an A student. I met a nice girl down my street who kindly took the time to treat me like a person and ask me how I'm doing in a sincere way and then listen to me, it helps alot and I can't believe it took several months of break down mode to run into someone who would do that. It just goes to show how we're much more isolated than we're believed to be in the city.


----------



## Daze (Oct 9, 2022)

sevedemanos said:


> that girl from tucson that literally road the “triple stack” to new zealand and lived with the maori and lived and worked on boats??
> 
> View attachment 68889
> 
> ...



Rose literally lives in my town fixing up boats in NZ and has slept in my bed once hehe I bet she just wanted that warm shower of mine lmao. She's real cool. Crazy to see uou guys mention her haha met her at a bar.


----------



## jaws (Oct 10, 2022)

00kissmarrykick00 said:


> Is it fitting back into society or is it fitting back into the capitalist rhetoric?



Are they not both the same in America


laughingman said:


> I'm always surprised when I read or hear about people that feel and think in the same ways I do. Our culture in the US tends to be deliberately isolating to people who think and feel differently then the normal. I have always felt that the inability to fit into that culture is fairly normal for people. Our way of life is built on stolen land and slavery. Then and now a large part of life here is turning a blind eye to the deaths and suffering of others in exchange for your own comfort. Looking away from the harm your life does to the world in exchange for a feeling of security. Most people who "fit in" to that are just desperately clinging to there ignorance, holding there eyes tight shut to the world around them. Drowning themselves in anything they can get there hands on to numb them to the horror. People who don't fit into that comfortably are to be commended. Congratulated. Held up as an example. I realize all this sounds rather depressing, hearing the stories of others who think like this can be frustrating. I try to remain hopeful however. While our culture struggles with all of these things. That is in the end only a system of organization. The people who make up out culture are, at the end of the day, still people. We evolved to be empathetic, Its hard wired up there in our brains along with all the rest of it. Community and humanity is our natural state. We all seek it together as a drop of rain seeks the sea.



True, I feel like everyone needs to keep a reminder of our history and roots. It's the same way with cheeseburgers, everyone wants to eat them but they don't want to know where they came from. I see what you're saying.

We live in a system that tells us we're not good enough unless we buy more stuff. It's not even lack of wealth that stresses us out, it's the people that keep telling us that we're nothing without it, that stresses us out. I feel like even good people can get caught up in buying mansions and making money, trying to reach the top of society because they were told they weren't good enough by people who bought into the idea before them. I wonder if somewhere along the line they begin ignoring or history and our roots.

I wrote this post when I was on the verge of going in breakdown mode. I met someone who listened to my feelings and while it didn't solve anything, it did make me feel better and give me some room for continuing... whatever this is we're doing ...

A drop of rain seeks the sea...I like that


----------



## sevedemanos (Oct 14, 2022)

Daze said:


> Rose literally lives in my town fixing up boats in NZ and has slept in my bed once hehe I bet she just wanted that warm shower of mine lmao. She's real cool. Crazy to see uou guys mention her haha met her at a bar.



she doesnt live in new zealand


----------



## jaws (Oct 15, 2022)

Daze said:


> Daze said:
> 
> 
> > Rose literally lives in my town fixing up boats in NZ and has slept in my bed once hehe I bet she just wanted that warm shower of mine lmao. She's real cool. Crazy to see uou guys mention her haha met her at a bar.





sevedemanos said:


> she doesnt live in new zealand



Wherever she lives, I looked at her pics and it definitely gave me ideas about getting back on the road again. Thanks


----------



## sevedemanos (Oct 15, 2022)

may still be in nz, but sounds like probably not.

i dont know her personally but have to agree. seems like a badass mf gorgeous human being. inspires me a lot too.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 15, 2022)

A big issue regarding fitting into this society is the simple fact that every facet of it is dysfunctional and unsustainable.

The entire legal system exists in order to maintain the current paradigm of endlessly growing resource extraction and consumption, while funneling the wealth generated by such upward to a financial elite, which they then use to buy influence and control over others. Those who do not do what the financial elites have proposed for them to do, such as generating capital through labor through which surplus value can be extracted, tend to have the necessities of life withheld from them, such as food, water, shelter. One is generally not allowed to provide those things to themselves by taking from nature, without being subject to risk of arrest, or being murdered if one refuses to be arrested. We live on a planet of finite resources, which is being destroyed by a paradigm that attempts to maintain infinite growth just to support this pyramid scheme. Violence, both implied and actuated, is used by the law enforcement, military, intelligence, and prison apparatuses to maintain the functioning of this pyramid scheme. In effect, the current reigning paradigm has turned planet Earth into a giant company store from which there is no real escape. Those living nomadic lifestyles are doing everything they can to escape it, just to get any bit of freedom, no matter how temporary and fleeting.

A right-wing anarchist I'm acquainted with, often refers to the global corporate state we find ourselves living under as "The Death Star". Every time we participate in the "acceptable" way of life, we only further the interests of those who claim ownership of this "Death Star". This "Death Star" also has a thriving black market because its rules and restrictions and the things it expects from those living on it are so onerous that participation in this black market becomes a survival necessity for many. Everyone is guilty of participating in this paradigm just by living here, try as one may to do the right thing.

Unfortunately, there is no magic bullet solution to this problem. Too much of humanity is afraid of doing something drastic, because they will be made an example of by those who use violence to enforce the existing paradigm. Civilization is going to collapse from its own inertia and complexity, and in all probability it is going to take most of humanity with it, if humans don't become extinct outright.

I've been craving an escape from this paradigm for years. But I'm embedded in it, because you're generally not allowed to do anything without money. I have what is considered a good, well-paying job, but once I've amassed the resources to do so, I plan to go off-grid as much as possible and no longer contribute to my own destruction and the destruction of others. I want out of the cage. But like everyone else seeking the same escape, I know deep down it will be fleeting.

What can you do?

An old proverb: _When the last tree has been cut down, the last fish caught, the last river poisoned, only then will we realize that one cannot eat money._


----------

